# Adventure Island...i-Comfort seat?



## jmc

Hi everyone, a question for everyone using an Adventure Island:

Has anyone used a Hobie i-Comfort seat on the Ai? Has this helped to get you out of the bucket of water you have to sit in on the pre- 2015 models?

Thanks, Jim


----------

